# Question for the call makers



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Have any of the call makers on here ever made a call using hickory? I would love to have a couple of hickory calls. Is hickory a wood that a call could be made from? If someone would like to try, I'll pick up some hickory from the farm in Iowa and sent it to you when I get home.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

220swift said:


> Have any of the call makers on here ever made a call using hickory? I would love to have a couple of hickory calls. Is hickory a wood that a call could be made from? If someone would like to try, I'll pick up some hickory from the farm in Iowa and sent it to you when I get home.


 All we have here is dickory dock, but your idea sounds great.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That would be nice, I like the look of hickory.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Mike , I would be glad to make you one from Hickory. I might have some in my shop. I will look tomorrow.


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

I cut some Hickory burl a few years back. Doesn't look like your typical hickory (little prettier) but it is Hickory.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Was checking out the hickory tree and there are 12 species growing in the US so cut away call makers.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a burl that will be ready in about 2 years. LOL My buddy just felled it last weekend. I don't have any hickory now, but I can get some.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Nothing like a nice piece of hickory lol. Ive made calls from it. I dont care for it personally but it does look pretty good when its flamed or something like that imo. Maybe stabilized stuff would look cool.?
Mark


----------

